# Upgrading 04 rear bumper to 05 or 06 bumper



## terry6 (May 22, 2012)

I have an 04 GTO and I plan on putting an 05 or 06 rear bumper on it. Do I need just the cover or will I need all the guts as well (as in are the brackets the same...etc.). Any help would be great.
Thanks


----------



## Ryrob001 (Apr 10, 2012)

terry6 said:


> I have an 04 GTO and I plan on putting an 05 or 06 rear bumper on it. Do I need just the cover or will I need all the guts as well (as in are the brackets the same...etc.). Any help would be great.
> Thanks


I was wondering the same thing. From what I've read it should be direct fit but do not have personal experience.


----------



## gregg5 (Aug 29, 2010)

It will fit just make sure if your buying it get the whole bumper assy.


----------

